# Off-Shore?



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, I'm looking to expand my fishing base in the Clay County-Detroit Lakes-Fergus Falls area(or west of the Red, too), and I hope I can get some help. I am of no threat to most of you since I am looking to fish offshore. With a wedding next spring, and house hunting, I have to put the boat off for a li'l bit longer, but I still like to chase Pike and Largemouths (as well as perch and crappie) from off-shore, sometimes for eaters but almost always CP&R. If anyone knows some legitimate spots I can go explore this weekend for shore fishing I'd love it, I gotta keep the fiance's line tight or she's gonna get bored with fishing 4-5 nites a week!

Thanks, guys.


----------

